# Soldar conector SMD plasticos de Celular



## papirrin (Sep 30, 2015)

Es mi primera vez que quiero soldar un conector SMD de un celular y no tengo experiencia, quite el conector de otro celular y no tuve ningun problema, lo que no se es a que temperatura soldarlo sin que se dañe y si alguien tiene alguna experiencia o recomendacion me seria de gran ayuda... pues solo tengo una oportunidad.

el componente es este:


(los cremitas) Todavia no desoldo la que esta dañada que esta en la placa

y mi soldora es esta:


----------



## crony_mk (Oct 12, 2015)

No puedo apreciar muy bien la imagen, pero como quitaste la primera pieza??

Podrias uutilizar una punta tipo K en el cautin... aplicando flux para soldar... 
la otra es que segun entiendo estos componentes de plastico estan diseñados para aguantar las temperaturas de soldado. entonces tendrias que aplicar muy lentamente calor hasta llegar a la temperatura de fusion de la soldadura... 

te recomiendo como todo, hacer pruebas con otras tarjetas y componentes... aveces por las prisas no salen las cosas como espera uno...


----------



## ElectroWero (Oct 12, 2015)

papirrin dijo:


> Es mi primera vez que quiero soldar un conector SMD de un celular y no tengo experiencia, quite el conector de otro celular y no tuve ningun problema, lo que no se es a que temperatura soldarlo sin que se dañe y si alguien tiene alguna experiencia o recomendacion me seria de gran ayuda... pues solo tengo una oportunidad.
> 
> el componente es este:
> 
> ...




Este canal es muy util, me ha servido algunos trucos SMD, aqui el desmonte y montaje de un conector similar:


----------



## papirrin (Oct 12, 2015)

> No puedo apreciar muy bien la imagen, pero como quitaste la primera pieza??
> 
> Podrias uutilizar una punta tipo K en el cautin... aplicando flux para soldar...
> la otra es que segun entiendo estos componentes de plastico estan diseñados para aguantar las temperaturas de soldado. entonces tendrias que aplicar muy lentamente calor hasta llegar a la temperatura de fusion de la soldadura...
> ...



la quite calentando por la parte de abajo de la placa, si salen bien facil.. lo dificil es ponerla...



> Este canal es muy util, me ha servido algunos trucos SMD, aqui el desmonte y montaje de un conector similar:



 no se me ocurrio hacerlo asi, como tenia que entregar el telefono, solde pata por pata con una punta del soldador muy fina que tengo, quedo horrible pero si pude soldarlas todas...

para la proxima lo hago como en el video... 

Gracias por sus aportes...


----------



## kuroro16 (Oct 14, 2015)

Yo prefiero soldarlos pata por pata, no es tardado y queda mejor. Así es como lo hago:

1.- Retiro la soldadura que pueda haber de la superficie a soldar utilizando malla.
2.- Aplico cantidad suficiente de flux sobre la superficie a soldar (formula patentada de Fogonazo).
3.- Pongo el conector sobre las pistas y alineó. 
4.- Dado que el flux es viscoso el conector no se va a mover así que procedo a soldar. 

.....Para hacerlo utilizo: Punta de cautin 900M-T-3C, Soldadura 60/40 0.5mm - 1 mm y Lupa.......

...4.1.- EL cautín lo pongo a 250 C° (o mas si el clima lo amerita), si utilizas soldadura de 1 mm aplica un poco sobre la punta y luego pon la punta sobre el pin ayudandote de la lupa para mayor precisión. Sigue soldadndo así hasta que la soldadura de la punta del cautín ya no sea sufieiente en cuyo caso aplicaras mas. Si utilizas la de 0.5 mm soldaras como normalmente se hace. 

Aunque se vea mucho lo que escribí no tardas mas de 1 min o 2 max en lo que agarras callo .

Recuerda ayudarte de la lupa, que, aunque no lo paresca en casos como este para los que estamos ciegos mejora mucho el acabado final.


----------



## papirrin (Oct 14, 2015)

1.- Retiro la soldadura que pueda haber de la superficie a soldar utilizando malla.
-Asi lo hice
2.- Aplico cantidad suficiente de flux sobre la superficie a soldar (formula patentada de Fogonazo).
-Tambien lo hice
3.- Pongo el conector sobre las pistas y alineó.
-Tambien lo hice, pero  solde los pines del armazon para que no se me moviera y quedara alineado.
4.- Dado que el flux es viscoso el conector no se va a mover así que procedo a soldar. 
-bueno como solde los de los lados no se me movia.

use una soldadura de .4mm y no recuerdo la temperatura pero casi siempre soldo a 300º

y utilice un microscopio, la punta no se el numero pero es la mas finita que viene con la estacion de soldadura.

lo que pienso es que me falto practica para que quedara bien esteticamente y un pulso mas firme... tomar en cuenta que ya estoy viejo XD...


----------



## kuroro16 (Oct 14, 2015)

jajaja pues es como lo hago y me quedan muy bien . 

Sera tu soldadura, en alguna ocasión me vi obligado a comprar la de Master y esa daba asco, se hacia bolas y no se adhería . Tambien podria faltarte calor (aunque lo dudo), soldaduras inferiores a .5 sólo he visto las que son sin plomo y esas funden a mayor temperatura aunque yo no subiria a mas de 350C° y aún así lo haría lo mas rapido posible para no estropear nada .

Si usas una muuuy finita no hay buena transferencia termica con lo que no alcanzas a calentar de forma adecuada el pin y la pista con lo que se te terminaran haciendo bolas. 

Esta es la punta que te digo.






No estoy seguro si es la 3C, 2C o 1C (no las tengo a la mano) pero es con esa forma . La plana que pones en la foto tambien sirve pero aveces se juntan pines y luego hay que quitarlos con malla .

Pues te deso suerte para tus proximas soldaduras .


----------



## papirrin (Oct 14, 2015)

> soldaduras inferiores a .5 sólo he visto las que son sin plomo y esas funden a mayor temperatura aunque yo no subiria a mas de 350C° y aún así lo haría lo mas rapido posible para no estropear nada



Si es muy probable que sea eso, que sea sin plomo o es muy chafa, porque no derrite igual que otra que tengo mas gruesa...

pero principalmente por lo que me quedo fea es porque se me juntaban las soldaduras por el pulso de borracho que tengo XD

esta es la soldadura que tambien venia con la soldadora...


----------

